# donna



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

*any ideas*

Hi I am new to this site. I am looking for anyone that can give me any info on the best way to source a sales/marketing management job in Dubai. I have 10 years experience with marketing and training degrees. I prefer to contact companies directly rather than recruitment companies. Any ideas?


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

gulf news classifieds gogoggle it
you can find marketing jobs in dubai


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

well you will have to use recruitment agencies unless you wanna go to send ur cv by hand to each company and check if they need a suitable vacancy you can also check the gulfnews ads...


----------



## zahoum (Nov 11, 2007)

hi Donna

Did you get some information. I have more than 14 years experience in financial services industry. I speak Arabic fluently. I would like to move to Dubai and I am wondering if you get some help me..

Thank you


----------

